# Zinfandel yeast



## sundevil (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm waiting to do my first batch from crush. I will be trying Zinfandel from the Amador County, California area (Plymouth). 

I've heard that there are two types of yeast used for Zinfandel grapes in this area - D 80 and D 254. I have not had any practical experience in this matter and don't know which yeast to use.

Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 26, 2013)

http://www.morebeer.com/public/pdf/wyeastpair.pdf

Depending on how much you're doing, why not do a batch with each, then blend?


----------



## RCGoodin (Aug 26, 2013)

From More Wine Grape & Yeast pairing at www.MoreWine.com.

Zinfandel / Primitivo

• BM45: Good all-around choice with big mouthfeel, jam, well. Effective for reducing herbaceous and vegetal notes 
plum, and berry along with earthy and spicy elements. Good in under-ripe fruit colour stability and helps to minimize vegetative characters


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 26, 2013)

RP15 and BM45 would be my go to choices for Zin


----------



## robie (Aug 26, 2013)

They now have a BM4x4, which can take the place of BM45, which has such a high nutrient requirement that if not fed properly, can get stuck easily. I have used the BM45 several times and liked it, but personally haven't tried BM4x4, yet.


----------



## RCGoodin (Aug 26, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> RP15 and BM45 would be my go to choices for Zin


 

They both look great, and keep in mind you can ferment two 3 gallon batches and blend them together later.

I read where one guy did 3 blends. 1.) was 50/50 2.) was 75/25 3.) was 25/75. He also had a few bottles of 100% of each.

Have fun and please post your results and findings. As JoesWine says, "Think out of the box."


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 26, 2013)

I just looked at my order which will arrive tomorrow and I did end up going with the BM4X4. Getting ready for CRUSH! 



robie said:


> They now have a BM4x4, which can take the place of BM45, which has such a high nutrient requirement that if not fed properly, can get stuck easily. I have used the BM45 several times and liked it, but personally haven't tried BM4x4, yet.


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 26, 2013)

So do you all think it would work to use the above mentioned yeasts with a OVZ kit? The kit usually comes with EC-1118.


----------



## robie (Aug 26, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> So do you all think it would work to use the above mentioned yeasts with a OVZ kit? The kit usually comes with EC-1118.



Only if you take under consideration the fact that some yeasts, like BM45 require a lot of nutrients, compared to EC-1118, and you add those nutrients.

Also understand that if the kit fermentation should fail, the kit warranty won't be honored if you change the yeast.


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 26, 2013)

I gotcha. Just hoping the EC-1118 gives me a decemt tasting OVZ.


----------



## robie (Aug 26, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> I gotcha. Just hoping the EC-1118 gives me a decemt tasting OVZ.



I substitute my own yeast strains quite often. It can make a difference, even though many times the difference is very subtle. Experimenting with difference yeast can be fun and educational. Buy yourself some Go Ferm energizer and Fermaid K nutrient (or whatever types you like) and experiment. The idea is to check the amount of energizer/nutrient the kit-supplied yeast requires, then check it for the yeast strain you want to use. If your chosen yeast strain has a higher nutrient requirement, go ahead and add about 75% energizer and nutrients of what yours requires. I do 75% because the kit will already have some supplied in the juice concentrate. Going over a little is not going to be a problem for a kit wine, especially if you use clearing agents.


----------



## RCGoodin (Aug 26, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> I gotcha. Just hoping the EC-1118 gives me a decemt tasting OVZ.


 

My WE Eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel came with Premier Cuvee yeast. I'm glad I finally got a kit that was different from the EC 1118. If the kit is great then I'll probably change when I make Zins.

My other kit is a WE Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet. It came with EC1118. Go figure.


----------

